# Android Driver App in Phoenix



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm driving in the Phoenix-Scottsdale market tonight. I opted not to rent the Fisher-Price phone from Uber and I instead installed the Android driver app on my Samsung Galaxy Note II. Anyone using the Android app in Phoenix-Scottsdale? Comments?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Where is the App? And I'm in another Market will it work here as well?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.driveubernyc.com/byodnyc/

Here.

Yes.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I started using the Android App Thursday before it was released here in Cbus. Friday, the next freaking day, they emailed us that we can use it, but are supposed to go into the office to get it going.

It's not quite as polished as the IOS version, but the freedom of device, map choice, and costs is well worth it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I kinda like the fisher price phones. All Über gave me was a shitty iPhone. Cheap bastards.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Where is the App? And I'm in another Market will it work here as well?


I can't remember where I got it, but all I did was google "Android Uber partner app." I then found the link to the app in a blog thread.

I just found it again.

t.uber.com/byod2

Good luck!


----------



## indyfanphil18 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been using the Android Beta version of the Uber Partner app for about two weeks now, so far no real issues. Just wondering, is it possible to see the destination address that the rider has entered prior to selecting "begin trip"? I've had to confirm the address with the rider to input into my GPS. When I accept a ride initially, the Android app automatically has the pick-up information entered to begin navigation, but doesn't give the same option the the trip begins.


----------

